# Golden Specialty Trial Results?????



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Is anyone keeping track of the trial?????
Who looks good,what do the judges have set up, pictures.....??????
Wish I could be there!!!!!! :x :x 
Sue


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Qual First series was a triple with middle and right birds pretty tight to each other with left hand flyer. Land blind through the marks. They called 25 dogs back to the water blind.

Open first series was triple called 30 back to land/water blind combo. No details on the blinds yet.

Cpayne


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Please keep us updated-the club is telling us nothing-I am sure they are busy!


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

25 dogs back for the water blind this morning for the Qual. This afternoon they called 13 back for the final marks. Luckily one of the 13 was my Ruby. I think they have finished and I will post what I know when John calls me. I do know my Ruby finished the Qual .....we are hoping and waiting.......


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

Also for the Open I know they called 9 dogs back for the final. One was Dixies Good FridayMH ***(Fri) and another was AFC Lacross Max Q Jake(Jake). I will try and post this also when I know............


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

perrycox said:


> Also for the Open I know they called 9 dogs back for the final. One was Dixies Good FridayMH ***(Fri) and another was AFC Lacross Max Q Jake(Jake). I will try and post this also when I know............


Yea!! Go Jake Go!! I have also heard nothing but good things about Friday. Anxious for results!!

M


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

Roger Fuller won the Qual with ? . I will get the other placements later. I know there were 5 or 6 Jams. I know 2 of the dogs were Riverwoods Heza Wild Game Keeper MH**(Keeper) owned by John Miner and Lacrosses Risin Ruby SH WCX (Ruby) own by .......me. Sweet..............


----------



## justin harrison - gator (Jul 6, 2003)

> One was Dixies Good FridayMH ***(Fri)


trained w/ fri all week...............c'mon JY and fri, c'mon!!!

gator


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

Open is finished and all 9 dogs had to handle on at least one mark......


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats to Roger & Kay Fuller!!

Ditto on Ruby's Jam.

Anyone know if the Derby finished & placements (the Fullers have a littermate to my pup in the Derby)?

M


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Ruby! And Perry, thanks for letting us know. Please keep us updated if you hear anything else.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

Here is all I know. In the Open Lisa Kane won . 4th place to Lanier Foggs dog Dash.AFC Jake and Dixies Good Friday both took Jams.


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

*....*

Sharon Harkrider took 2nd with Firemark Case Harden Steel 

Congrats Sharon, well done!!!!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anyone have Derby results?

Thanks-

M


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Qualifying Results:

1. KC Eden's Break On Through** - Roger Fuller
2. Bush Creek Jillian - Bob Dougherty
3. Topbrass All Systems Go CDX MH MX MXJ - Deb Anderson
4. Wood Dale's Firemark Golden Star - Bob Hayden

Reserve JAM: KC's Western Union - Kaye Fuller

JAMS:
Kiowa's A Place In Time, MH - Lisa Hartfield
RS King-o-the Hill by RockErin - Richard Cheatham (handled by Joesph McCann)
Pebwin's Neon Morningstar CDX SH ** - Ginnie Pastor
Topbrass ******* Friend MH - John Baitinger
Riverwoods Heza Wild Game Keeper**MH - John Miner
OTCH High Times Belvederes Duck Soup UDX10/MH*** - Bridget Carlsen
Bush Creek Hi Jinks - Bob Dougherty
Lacrosses Risin Ruby SH WCX - John Miner
OTCH High Times What A Hoot UDX5/SH*** - Bridget Carlsen 

OPEN Results:

1. Trifecta's Bet On Me - Lisa Kane (breeder-owner-handler)
2. Firemark Case Harden Steel - Sharon Harkrider
3. Ida Reds Roly Poly - Jim Pickering
4. Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH *** - Lanier Fogg

Reserve JAM: Jaco's Kickin' Out the Jams - Jeff Warren

JAMS:
Dixie's Good Friday MH - JY Smith or Butch Gregory
KC's Maximum Sentence SH *** - Roger Fuller
Jaco's Son of a Gun - Jeff Warren
AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH - Andy Whitely

Derby & Am finish up today.

Congrats to all. Sure wish I was there.

Teri Jakob
[/list]


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Teri said:


> 3. Topbrass All Systems Go CDX MH MX MXJ - Deb Anderson


YIPPEEE!!!  

FOM


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Derby Results



1 #9 Firemark's Million Dollar Baby

2 #20 Trifectas Bullet

3 #5 Belvedere's Hawley of Dakota

4 #23 Firemark Hands On The Wheel

Reserve Jam Brassfire KC's Firepower



Jams:

#25 RockErin Prince Liam Of Ballymurn

#24 Dixie's Crimson Tide

#18 RS King-o-the Hill by RockErin

#13 Gaylan's Royal Flush JH WCX

#7 Gaylan's Gamblers Choice JH WCX

#10 Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot

#8 KC's Gulf Coast Water Dog


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Wooohooooo!!!!!! Congrats to ALL in the Derby, but...

...Reserve Jam-Brassfire's KC's Firepower is Finny's litter sister. Way to go!!

M


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

FOM said:


> Teri said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Topbrass All Systems Go CDX MH MX MXJ - Deb Anderson
> ...


Thanks! :lol: :lol: 

She was a very good girl.

Deb


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Steve Is that your "baby" that got a jam in the derby? Congrats!


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

Thanks , Ruby has been running very well. We may try a few more of these Qual things after we get our last couple of Master ribbons.

Congrats to everyone and their wonderful dogs...........


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Am result-

1. Trifecta's Bet On Me - Lisa Kane (breeder-owner-handler) 

Lisa and Em won the double header!!!!!!!!

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=44175

I hear this was a great Open and Am, and the standard were very high-I know they are thrilled!!

Lisa also got a second in the Derby-

Congrats to all who played!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Yes, Janet, Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot is my 10 month old Cody pup. He got a jam in Derby despite being by far the youngest dog there.

Congratulations on you Qual jam on Chip atWestern Montana.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to all !!!!!!!!!   
What were the final results from the Am.?
The puppy stakes????/
Sue


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Puppy Stakes

1st babe/stevens
2nd sinade/Mcann
3rd sean/mcann
4th boru/mcann
RJ cody/faulkner

the rest of the pups got jams, gallery had over 50 people in it, way cool!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: ....*



Linda Noga I said:


> Sharon Harkrider took 2nd with Firemark Case Harden Steel
> 
> Congrats Sharon, well done!!!!!


Case and Sharon had an awesome weekend!!!!!

Patrick (aka Sharon Harkiders official Sherpa Boy)


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Congratulations to all!! What a thrill to have a Double Header at the Specialty! Has it ever been done before?
Suzanne B


----------



## Bill Burks (Jan 25, 2003)

Congratulations to Mike Castelli and Haley. Derby win ay 13 months.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Congratulations to all and especially to Roger and Kay Fuller and Sharon Harkrider!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Teri said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You missed # 11 Americas favorite Redhead of Kanza


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS* to all who placed and finished.

We're really looking forward to seeing everyone here in the Pac NW for next year's National Speciality!!!

 

bp


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Congratulations to all!! What a thrill to have a Double Header at the Specialty! Has it ever been done before?
> Suzanne B


Jim Pickering and Dancer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

*Amateur Results?*

Does anyone have the Am results and jams?


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

*AM - Lisa - & Em Winners...*

Double Header for Trifecta Kennels.... Lisa with Em won the Am.....

Congrates.......  

Don't have Catalog with me... Roger F took 2nd...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

*Amateur Result?*

I'm looking for *complete *results from the AM including jams.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

1st and 2nd have been listed:

3rd Jaco?s Lady Sings the Blues, Billie, Jeff Warren

4th Top Brass Repete Pawsabiltiy, Pete, Wayne Dorband

RJ Jaco?s Kickin? Out the Jams, Kicker, Jeff Warren


Congratulations to Jeff, Wayne and Deb!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> 4th Top Brass Repete Pawsabiltiy, Pete, Wayne Dorband


Good job Wayne and Pete!!!!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I would like to thank the judges, particularly Eli, Fred, Will, and Bill. They tested the dogs on true AA tests. Not watered down at all (OK, maybe the land blind in the Open was just a little easy since even Bait got it). 

Great grounds, great weather, and great folks made for a great time. 

Thank you to Bob and Barbara Hayden for being wonderful and gracious hosts! Could not have done it without them, and without the help of Sue and Debbie. Dave Wolf was superman. Thanks Dave!

Congratulations to Grace and Lisa. What an accomplishment.

Congratulations also to Melanie Foster on her puppies taking first with Mike Castelli's "Haley" and fourth place with a littermate owned by Bait.

Can we see pictures of Mike with all of Grace's trophies? How about Bait in his "evening" attire?


John


----------



## Sue (Feb 17, 2003)

*Golden Speciality*

Congratulations to all the winners! And a special congratulations to the DOUBLE HEADER WINNER Lisa Kane and Em!!!!!!!!Way to go!.....Susan Shaw


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to everyone!! Way to go Lisa & Grace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hugs, Katie


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Fun weekend, Ok Gassner here are the pics!

Special congrats to Melanie Foster and her "Pilot" who's pups took home half of the derby placements.

(other Pilot pups, "Case" (Bart/Pilot) Open 2nd, Tiki/Rugby pup "Star" took 4th in the Qual.)

13 month old Haley (bro/pilot) 1st in derby

20 month old Willie (rugby/pilot) 4th in derby










congrats to steve lowe on getting his 10 month old through the derby, Steve you will probably be the clear favorite next yr so I just wanted to let you know that I heard they have some real cool traveling trophies for the derby winner. Might want to make sure you get your dues in early for 2007!!










congrats to lisa Kane on her double header, way cool and enjoy those big trophies, merry christmas!!!


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Congratulations to all!! What a thrill to have a Double Header at the Specialty! Has it ever been done before?
> Suzanne B


Good question! I'm sure someone will know......
Closest we came was winning the Open and the Q in 2004....
Better start training now for 2007!

Congrats' to everyone and especially to Boomer's kids - 
Brassfire's KC Firepower and our puppy class winner - Babe!

Wish we could of been there! Sounds like good times and good weather.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

Janice Gunn said:


> Suzanne Burr said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to all!! What a thrill to have a Double Header at the Specialty! Has it ever been done before?
> ...


When referring to Double Header winners, I'm assuming we're talking about the Open and Amateur being won by the same dog:

AFC Splashdown Texas Two Stepper -- Pickering
AFC Topbrass Pawsability -- Mertens

Congratulations to Lisa & Grace on joining an exclusive list! 

And nice going Wayne Dorband and Pete getting QAA from the Amateur placement! You guys looked great. 



John Gassner said:


> fourth place with a littermate owned my Bait.


I'm assuming that was a typo and you meant to write "owned by _*my* Bait_? Taking camaraderie to a whole new level...

Castelli, please remind us of what you told me when you called inquring about a pup--now Haley with 5 derby points. Something about that she would never be trialed so it was up to me if I wanted to send you one, blah blah blah. Uh huh. :roll: :wink: 

Thanks to the Kansas City club, especially Sue George, Debbie Chiaverini & Bev Weaver, for taking good care of us which is often reserved for the breed folks at these national events. The company was excellent, the free beer they choked down us every night was OK I guess, and to top that off the gallery clapping for every dog running was a welcome change from the weekend trials. 

See you in Seattle next year!

Melanie

ps Does anyone know what it feels like to find yourself in a photograph where Bait actually looks better than you? Do you feel my pain?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to all, especially Lisa Kane with the double header, and Roger Fuller with his Qual win on Punch and Amateur second on Max. Also Sharon Harkrider on her Open 2nd on Firemark Case Harden Steel.

I have a small brag. My little pup, Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot WC** (Adirondac Code Red MH***WCX x Lacrosse's Running Brooke WCX**, Jake's full sister) earned a Jam in Derby at just 10 months of age, by far the youngest dog there.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Steve Low wrote..


> My little pup, Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot WC** (Adirondac Code Red MH***WCX x Lacrosse's Running Brooke WCX**, Jake's full sister) earned a Jam in Derby at just 10 months of age, by far the youngest dog there.


Congratulations, Steve!! ...and to "Cody" who sired a very talented..and good lucking  ....pup!!

Best..

Judy, "Andi", "Ranger", and "Sebec"


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Melanie wrote..


> ps Does anyone know what it feels like to find yourself in a photograph where Bait actually looks better than you? Do you feel my pain?


No, I do not ...never had the privilege ...  ..but I do sympathize! 

..although not sure that Bait actually does look better in the picture!! ..his "Willie", Firemark Hands on the Wheel, however, is gorgeous!! Congratulations to John and Kathy Baitinger!!

Great pictures, Mike.. and Congratulations to you and "Haley"..Firemark's Million Dollar Baby!!! 

Sharon Harkrider, 2nd in Open with Firemark Case Harden Steel ...Awesome!! 

....and Wood Dale's Firemark Golden Star, and Bob Hayden, 4th in the Q!!

Congratulations to all the outstanding "Firemark" success..to the Goldens, their handlers..and to Melanie! 

Best to all..Thanks for making the GRCA National Specialty so exciting from afar!! 

Judy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Melanie
> 
> ps Does anyone know what it feels like to find yourself in a photograph where Bait actually looks better than you? Do you feel my pain?


Thanks, Melanie-Sue!  And, to think I stuck up for you. When Randy called me he said he talked to you just before you left for Mo. You said you had to go to the hairdresser to get Fluffed and puffed. He told me, after seeing this Pic that you should've spent more time there. But, I told him that you were busy whelping puppies and may have not had time.  Or, it could've been that night you got second in the beer-drinking contest,.......I don't know. :wink:


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> not sure that Bait actually does look better in the picture!! ..his "Willie", however, is gorgeous!!


Ok, I'm not touching this one, but Bait do you have anything to say???? or is it...what happens at the rug bowl, stays at the rug bowl :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

traxx said:


> Judy Chute said:
> 
> 
> > not sure that Bait actually does look better in the picture!! ..his "Willie", however, is gorgeous!!
> ...


Oh, Crap! Those "Evening Attire" pics Gassner was talking about must've surfaced!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Bait, I told you to sew the "fly" shut on your boxers  


John


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> Bait, I told you to sew the "fly" shut on your boxers
> 
> 
> John


 :shock: Fly? :shock: They had a FLY on them?  Whoever has these pics, I'll by them for a LOT of money.(negatives too, of course!) And, Melanie-Sue, you wouldn't happen to have Draegers phone number, would you? I need to call him.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> Congratulations, Steve!! ...and to "Cody" who sired a very talented..and good lucking ....pup!!


  sorry, Steve...Good Looking  pup  !!!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> ..his "Willie", Firemark Hands on the Wheel, however, is gorgeous!!


Well....geeez...   ... I didn't come up with that "call" name!! :roll:


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

OK. Before this gets too outta hand, I have to be serious for a minute.........OK, a second is about all I'm capable of. I'd like to congratulate Grace Mondrosch and Lisa Kane of Trifecta Goldens on their double-header win with Em and their second in the derby, with Ace. These two girls are ssssoooo due this good showing. Not only because they work hard at it, and so hopeful. But, because they are always out there, wishing everyone well, helping any way they can, coming back every week, win, place or show, pass or fail, and encouraging everyone who needs it........ I know.......... They were at the first trial I ever ran. Y'all remember your first trial? I'll never forget that day. Lisa, Grace, and Mindy encouraged me and assured me that I'd do well. And I did....... And they didn't know me from Adam. They're dedicated to this game and their breed. Way ta go, girls! I'd also like to congratulate Bob Dougherty. Another good guy who did well this week, that really deserves it. And congrats to everyone else who did finish this week. Congrats to Melanie Foster for putting Firemark Goldens on the map. Real good showing, Mel! And, Thanks to that same chick for selling me the youngster we call Willie. (Firemark Hands on the Wheel WC**) He'll try his best to make ya proud. Thanks to the Haydens. Great hosts. Very generous and down-to-earth. Thanks to the host club and the locals who made it a great week. Dave Wolf, Greg Bell, Bill Cook (who makes the best frog legs on the planet!) and a whole bunch of others who worked real hard. Thanks to the judges. Thanks to Andy Whitely and John Gassner for inviting me to train with them this week, with them and Andy's nephew, Jason (Good kid!), Jim Pickering (Thanks for sharing your savvy with me), Jeff Buikema, David DuPont, Gregg Bell, and Bill Cook (did I mention the frog legs? Oh, OK 8) ) Thanks to my training group at home for getting me where I am. And gotta mention Jim Draeger, Tom Lehr, and Megan Baker, Always a fun time! I probably forgot to include somebody, airhead that I am. I'm sorry If I did. When I catch up on my sleep, it'll all come back to me. 
MEGABAIT


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Bait said:


> OK. Before this gets too outta hand, I have to be serious for a minute.........OK, a second is about all I'm capable of. I'd like to congratulate Grace Mondrosch and Lisa Kane of Trifecta Goldens on their double-header win with Em and their second in the derby, with Ace. These two girls are ssssoooo due this good showing. Not only because they work hard at it, and so hopeful. But, because they are always out there, wishing everyone well, helping any way they can, coming back every week, win, place or show, pass or fail, and encouraging everyone who needs it........ I know.......... They were at the first trial I ever ran. Y'all remember your first trial? I'll never forget that day. Lisa, Grace, and Mindy encouraged me and assured me that I'd do well. And I did....... And they didn't know me from Adam. They're dedicated to this game and their breed. Way ta go, girls! I'd also like to congratulate Bob Dougherty. Another good guy who did well this week, that really deserves it. And congrats to everyone else who did finish this week. Congrats to Melanie Foster for putting Firemark Goldens on the map. Real good showing, Mel! And, Thanks to that same chick for selling me the youngster we call Willie. (Firemark Hands on the Wheel WC**) He'll try his best to make ya proud. Thanks to the Haydens. Great hosts. Very generous and down-to-earth. Thanks to the host club and the locals who made it a great week. Dave Wolf, Greg Bell, Bill Cook (who makes the best frog legs on the planet!) and a whole bunch of others who worked real hard. Thanks to the judges. Thanks to Andy Whitely and John Gassner for inviting me to train with them this week, with them and Andy's nephew, Jason (Good kid!), Jim Pickering (Thanks for sharing your savvy with me), Jeff Buikema, David DuPont, Gregg Bell, and Bill Cook (did I mention the frog legs? Oh, OK 8) ) Thanks to my training group at home for getting me where I am. And gotta mention Jim Draeger, Tom Lehr, and Megan Baker, Always a fun time! I probably forgot to include somebody, airhead that I am. I'm sorry If I did. When I catch up on my sleep, it'll all come back to me.
> MEGABAIT


Nice touch! 

FOM


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

MEGA MEGA MEGA MEGA MEGA MEGA MEGA MEGA MEGA MEGA MEGA MEGA.............................................................FUN

The only thing missing was Bait's tequila. Bait did take Bob up on his generous offer to drink some flatland beer (Boulevard, from Kansas City).

We never ran out!!!!!!!! 

Bente, be afraid....... be very, very, afraid. You have a tough act to follow, and Bait says he's already training for next years Specialty....the beer drinking division :wink: 


John


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> The only thing missing was Bait's tequila. Bait did take Bob up on his generous offer to drink some flatland beer (Boulevard, from Kansas City).
> 
> We never ran out!!!!!!!!


Turns out we didn't need the tequila. But, that was some darn good beer! Shame though, I only got fourth in the beer drinking contest. And, got outdone by two girls!  Tell the judge (Bill) I want a re-count! And, tell Melanie-Sue I want a re-match! 8) 
MEGABAIT


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

perrycox said:


> Open is finished and all 9 dogs had to handle on at least one mark......


Actually there was one dog that didn?t handle on any of the marks in the last series?so 8 of 9 handled in the last series.


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*c*

"GENTLEMEN START YOUR ENGINES" Melanie.....what does your shirt mean in the picture your in? Something from your past/present??


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> perrycox said:
> 
> 
> > Open is finished and all 9 dogs had to handle on at least one mark......
> ...


Would that be, Rockerin Angus McTavish *** ? possibly?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > perrycox said:
> ...


Oh no?we were invited to watch from the gallery after the third series  


?.Jeff Warren?s dog Kicker did not handle in the fourth.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

> Sharon Harkrider, 2nd in Open with Firemark Case Harden Steel ...Awesome!!


Congrats Girl,,, Good on you!

Also to Lisa and Grace.....

Bait,,,, Did you finally find "Jenny Craig"?????  Hardly recognized ya...

Angie


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Bait,,,, Did you finally find "Jenny Craig"?????  Hardly recognized ya...
> 
> Angie


No, just quit eatin' Snickers, Baby Ruth's, and M&M Peanuts..........All day long!  You're hot for me, now, aren't ya?.............Go ahead, you can say it. You're only human. :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bait said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > Bait,,,, Did you finally find "Jenny Craig"?????  Hardly recognized ya...
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats genius!

SM


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*Double Header Winners at Specialty*

First off, aplogies as I have been out of the loop for a while and forgot there even was a Golden Specialty just going on. Second a VERY BIG congrats to all the winners, placements and JAM's from the different stakes. Having only missed a few specialty trials over the last 20 years, I know how cool it is to see people and dogs travel from all over the country and really see the cream of our breed in the field. It has been a great year for goldens in the field trial world (myself excepted), as there have been a number of key placements as well as new titiled dogs. THis is something we have not seen a lot of in recent years. Hopefully, Goldens will continue to rise to the top!
*Especailly BIG congrats to Grace & Lisa for their double header.* As for when it was done before, I saw Mean Joe Green owned by Bill Wandelear get a double header at the Specailty trial in Cota De Coza (California) in the late 80's.
*Hope you are all getting geared up for a great repeat next year in the beautiful suburban country outside Seattle for the 2007 National Specailty Field Trial!!!*

Lee J. Herskowitz
Semper Retrievers
Tigard, OR 97224
mailto:[email protected]
http://home.comcast.net/~doctordawg/


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*Double Header Winners at Specialty*

First off, aplogies as I have been out of the loop for a while and forgot there even was a Golden Specialty just going on. Second a VERY BIG congrats to all the winners, placements and JAM's from the different stakes. Having only missed a few specialty trials over the last 20 years, I know how cool it is to see people and dogs travel from all over the country and really see the cream of our breed in the field. It has been a great year for goldens in the field trial world (myself excepted), as there have been a number of key placements as well as new titiled dogs. This is something we have not seen a lot of in recent years. Hopefully, Goldens will continue to rise to the top!
*Especailly BIG congrats to Grace & Lisa for their double header.* As for when it was done before, I saw Mean Joe Green owned by Bill Wandelear get a double header at the Specailty trial in Cota De Coza (California) in the late 80's.
*Hope you are all getting geared up for a great repeat next year in the beautiful suburban country outside Seattle for the 2007 National Specailty Field Trial!!!*

PS Way to go Bait!!!


Lee J. Herskowitz
Semper Retrievers
Tigard, OR 97224
mailto:[email protected]
http://home.comcast.net/~doctordawg/


----------



## Siouxz (Apr 12, 2004)

There have been at least three other double header winners that I know of Jackie Mertens and AFC Topbrass Pawsability, AFC Splashdown Texas Two Stepper,-Pickering and Ann Walters with FC-AFC Stilrovin Savannah Gay, FDHF. There may be others!


----------



## jpw (Oct 4, 2004)

Are the photos taken by the gal in the camo during the Qual land series posted anywhere? I wanna see me not make it outta the first series on film...
---
jpw


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

*GRCA photos*

The photos are now up on:

http://rabeneck.dotphoto.com/CPListAlbums.asp

It looks like the Qual photos are from the land series and are split into 3 groups. My dog is in photos 141 to 144 of Part 1 - the crazy dog that's trying to run with her back legs in front of her front legs :lol:


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

*pics*

I am loading some pic's that I took @ the national -(wait till after 2EST)
Most the Am & Open 1st Series...

http://www.weebegoldens.com/2006 GRCA National FT.htm 

Anyone can use the pictures - 
Please think about a donation to Zeke fund in the name of 'RIVAL'

[/img]


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Big Congrats to Steve Low, Roger & Kaye Fuller and Sharon Harkrider!


----------

